# yet another comeback: Pat Militech to fight Renzo



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2006)

> The Croatian Sensation, Pat Miletich, returns to Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) competition after a four-year absence to take on Renzo Gracie in the International Fight League (IFL). Miletich spoke with MMAWeekly over the weekend about his return to combat.
> 
> This year has seen the return of several MMA legends. Frank Shamrock fought for the Strikeforce promotion in March. Bas Rutten will be fighting in the World Fighting Alliance (WFA) in July. Royce Gracie returned to the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC). Keith Hackney is rumored to have been cast on season four of The Ultimate Fighter. Now, Pat Miletich will make his return in the IFL.



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2156&zoneid=13

So Miletich vs Gracie... who's gonna win that one? (I'm guessing another MMA loose for the Gracies...)


----------



## green meanie (May 31, 2006)

Yay! This has the makings of a good fight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 31, 2006)

Both are skilled grapplers with good experience and some hunting instincts. Ought to be a fun watch.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2006)

Definately should be interesting!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Marvin (May 31, 2006)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the recent Hughes /Gracie fight?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2006)

indirectly I imagine it does, that being larger fighter paychecks 

Rickson's rumored training for a fight might be more a direct result though if that is true...


----------



## Marvin (Jun 1, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Rickson's rumored training for a fight might be more a direct result though if that is true...


I heard he was going to fight Sakuraba? But that may just be the old rumor working its way back to the surface.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I heard he was going to fight Sakuraba? But that may just be the old rumor working its way back to the surface.



I think when it comes to upcoming Rickson fights nothing is really to be trusted until it actually happens


----------

